

Stepping into This Shower Feels Like Hugging a Warm Cloud - britknight
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/nebia/

======
stephengillie
Discussion from earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10040285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10040285)

I swear they made this title for the "cloud to butt" plugin's users.

